# Meet our new addition, Abby



## DebbieB (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey,

This is Abby who I am bringing home on Saturday - so excited


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

awww look at those eyes! So sweet!

I hope you and Abby will have a long and happy and healthy life together. Make sure to take lots of pictures and share them here!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart:heart She is gorgeous


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

What a doll!!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww, she's beautiful!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She's beautiful. Nice name too ;-)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's adorable. ^^


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Is Abby short for Abigail?


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## DebbieB (Sep 9, 2011)

Cooncatbob no she is just Abby; that is what the rescue place have called her. I have been referring to her as Abby in the emails back and forward to the rescue place so it seemed weird when we thought about giving her a new name.
Thanks guys - I am so excited about bringing her home and will be sure to post more pictures. :kittyball


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats!! She's beautiful.


----------

